# L'ennesima truffa di SKY



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2020)

Non so se è la sezione giusta, comunque verso gli ultimi di maggio faccio il mio sconto coronavirus come suggerito da qualcuno di voi di 7,50 euro dal fai da te sky.
ieri mi arriva la fattura e magia... è più alta del solito!!!

in pratica lo sconto non è 7,50 mensili ma da quel che ho capito lo applicano giornaliero dal giorno in cui viene richiesto. quindi circa 40 cent. il bello è che in più mi ritrovo 2 euro e qualcosa, ovviamente non si capisce da dove derivino.

voi ci avete fatto caso?


----------



## Lambro (14 Giugno 2020)

Io ho pagato 117 euro invece dei soliti 132, a me l'han fatto (miracolo).
Ma sono in fissa con Fastweb che continua a farmi pagare fatture di una linea chiusa un anno fa.
Sono tremendi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Non so se è la sezione giusta, comunque verso gli ultimi di maggio faccio il mio sconto coronavirus come suggerito da qualcuno di voi di 7,50 euro dal fai da te sky.
> ieri mi arriva la fattura e magia... è più alta del solito!!!
> 
> in pratica lo sconto non è 7,50 mensili ma da quel che ho capito lo applicano giornaliero dal giorno in cui viene richiesto. quindi circa 40 cent. il bello è che in più mi ritrovo 2 euro e qualcosa, ovviamente non si capisce da dove derivino.
> ...



Ciao fratello!!!
Io ho fatto richiesta di sconto nel mese di maggio tramite il 'fai da te' e dopo qualche tentativo vano ( non capivo il perchè) è di fatto andato a buon fine.
Nella fattura di Maggio però non ne ho usufruito, ne usufruirò nella fattura di giugno .
Nel Pdf della prossima fattura infatti già visualizzo uno sconto di 14.22 euro.
A conti fatti ci ho perso un mese o due di sconto perchè il sistema per tante volte nelle prime fasi non mi faceva procedere con la richiesta, ci sono riuscito solo, per l'appunto, a Maggio .


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Non so se è la sezione giusta, comunque verso gli ultimi di maggio faccio il mio sconto coronavirus come suggerito da qualcuno di voi di 7,50 euro dal fai da te sky.
> ieri mi arriva la fattura e magia... è più alta del solito!!!
> 
> in pratica lo sconto non è 7,50 mensili ma da quel che ho capito lo applicano giornaliero dal giorno in cui viene richiesto. quindi circa 40 cent. il bello è che in più mi ritrovo 2 euro e qualcosa, ovviamente non si capisce da dove derivino.
> ...



Io sono stato truffato direttamente da un'operatrice che mi aveva fatto rinnovare l'abbonamento ad un prezzo ma poi ne ho trovato un altro, nel fai da te. 

Ho inviato una PEC per il recesso immediato, visto che sono ancora in tempo.

Gli operatori col tempo sono diventati dei veri truffatori. Prima non era così.


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2020)

sky aveva precisato che dipendesse da quando lo fai
io sono riuscito dal 7 aprile,quindi i giorni calcolati per aprile meno una settimana e mi hanno ridato i soldi scalati dal rid il 1 aprile della normale fatturazione
a maggio invece sconto per intero
il 1 giugno sono ritornato con i costi ordinari


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2020)

Andris;2069394[B ha scritto:


> ]sky aveva precisato che dipendesse da quando lo fai[/B]
> io sono riuscito dal 7 aprile,quindi i giorni calcolati per aprile meno una settimana e mi hanno ridato i soldi scalati dal rid il 1 aprile della normale fatturazione
> a maggio invece sconto per intero
> il 1 giugno sono ritornato con i costi ordinari



La grande fregatura è stata questa : io per un sacco di volte non sono riuscito a procedere con l'operazione perchè non andava a buon fine.
Ci sono riuscito dopo innumerevoli tentativi ma cosi ho usufruito di un solo mese di sconto quando i mesi senza calcio sono stati 3.
A conti fatti mi hanno tolto 14.22 euro, 4.74 miseri euro al mese se ragioniamo sull'intero arco temporale dell'emergenza.
In teoria avremmo dovuto e potuto usufruire di 14.22 x 3 mesi credo o per lo meno 14.22 x 2 mesi.
Queste promo andrebbero attivate in automatico, come del resto fanno con gli aumenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao fratello!!!
> Io ho fatto richiesta di sconto nel mese di maggio tramite il 'fai da te' e dopo qualche tentativo vano ( non capivo il perchè) è di fatto andato a buon fine.
> Nella fattura di Maggio però non ne ho usufruito, ne usufruirò nella fattura di giugno .
> Nel Pdf della prossima fattura infatti già visualizzo uno sconto di 14.22 euro.
> A conti fatti ci ho perso un mese o due di sconto perchè il sistema per tante volte nelle prime fasi non mi faceva procedere con la richiesta, ci sono riuscito solo, per l'appunto, a Maggio .



Abbonamento € 1,57 
Sky TV + Famiglia + Sport 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 2,72 
Sconto emergenza Coronavirus 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 -0,49 
Sconto Abbonamento Sky per 12 mesi 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 -0,66

Abbonamento € 31,90
Sky TV + Famiglia + Sport 01/06/20-30/06/20 22 42,20 
Sconto Abbonamento Sky per 12 mesi 01/06/20-30/06/20 22 -10,30 
Opzione Tecnologia HD 01/06/20-30/06/20 22 6,40 
Sconto Opzione Tecnologia HD per 12 mesi 01/06/20-30/06/20 22 -6,40

fattura di giugno 


da quel che capisco mi hanno scontato (solo a maggio) 2 giorni. mi piacerebbr sapere quei 2.72 a cosa si riferiscono. che tragattini aiuto


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Abbonamento € 1,57
> Sky TV + Famiglia + Sport 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 2,72
> Sconto emergenza Coronavirus 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 -0,49
> Sconto Abbonamento Sky per 12 mesi 30/05/20-31/05/20 22 -0,66
> ...



Mamma mia che miserabili, ti hanno riconosciuto lo sconto solo per due giorni!!!!
A giugno il periodo della promo si è chiuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che miserabili, ti hanno riconosciuto lo sconto solo per due giorni!!!!
> A giugno il periodo della promo si è chiuso.



eh si il bello è che quei 2.72 forse se non lo chiedevo neanche me li mettevano. ormai ci ho litigato fin troppe volte. ad ottobre parte la solita disdetta e vediamo come va


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La grande fregatura è stata questa : io per un sacco di volte non sono riuscito a procedere con l'operazione perchè non andava a buon fine.
> Ci sono riuscito dopo innumerevoli tentativi ma cosi ho usufruito di un solo mese di sconto quando i mesi senza calcio sono stati 3.
> A conti fatti mi hanno tolto 14.22 euro, 4.74 miseri euro al mese se ragioniamo sull'intero arco temporale dell'emergenza.
> In teoria avremmo dovuto e potuto usufruire di 14.22 x 3 mesi credo o per lo meno 14.22 x 2 mesi.
> Queste promo andrebbero attivate in automatico, come del resto fanno con gli aumenti.



a marzo non c'era nulla e il tutto si limitava a regalarti un pacchetto che non avevi tipo sky cinema,è iniziato da aprile lo sconto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> a marzo non c'era nulla e il tutto si limitava a regalarti un pacchetto che non avevi tipo sky cinema,è iniziato da aprile lo sconto.



Quindi erano due i mesi dei quali si poteva godere dello sconto.
A me ne hanno riconosciuto uno e non per mancanze mie.


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi erano due i mesi dei quali si poteva godere dello sconto.
> A me ne hanno riconosciuto uno e non per mancanze mie.



sì il 6 aprile è iniziato,io ho perso un giorno solamente anzi due perchè ho attivato di notte.
l'avevo letto qui peraltro.
al primo tentativo era impallato,poichè lo stavano facendo in molti.
di notte invece ha funzionato il giorno dopo.

hanno temporeggiato per un mese insomma prendendosi abbonamenti senza trasmettere nulla


----------



## sipno (14 Giugno 2020)

Che sia la fattura cartacea?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Che sia la fattura cartacea?



no no solo per posta me la faccio mandare...


----------



## Manue (14 Giugno 2020)

Io ho preso lo sconto dal 09/04 a maggio compreso,
tutto finito nella fattura di maggio...controllando i conti sono corretti, 

pertanto su questo tema a Sky non posso dire nulla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2020)

Il problema è che non esiste concorrenza per sky. Quindi fanno il cavolo che gli pare. 
Senza contare che adesso ció che ti dice l’operatore non è detto sia vero... paghi la telefonata e magari vieni pure gabbato dall’incompetente (o furbo) di turno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non esiste concorrenza per sky. Quindi fanno il cavolo che gli pare.
> Senza contare che adesso ció che ti dice l’operatore non è detto sia vero... paghi la telefonata e magari vieni pure gabbato dall’incompetente (o furbo) di turno.



ti dico per certo che gli operatori sono truffatori.
anni fa ho tentato di disdire telefonicamente e più di uno mi ha confermato che il contratto era disdetto o che mi avrebbero richiamato a breve per registrare la chiamata ma era solo ovviamente un far trascorrere il tempo per prendersi più mesi. ad ogni chiamata dovevo riiniziare a spiegare tutto da capo come se tutti gli operatori fossero di aziende diverse. incredibile l'organizzazione truffaldina che ci sta dietro.


----------

